# Did you know you can buy raw milk online?



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.mercola.com/forms/organic_pastures.htm

Very pricey, but I am SO sick of having to buy "ultra pastuerized" cream. It appears that anyone can order this, though maybe I'm wrong and it's just California residents since they allow raw milk to be sold. They say they freeze long distance deliveries, but I'd be worried that it would thaw out and get yucky by the time it got from California to MN.

Any thoughts? I know there are some people here wanting a raw milk source so I wanted to share my find.


----------



## toraji (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes, anyone can order this, either through Mercola's website or directly through Organic Pastures. I've had their butter before, it was great although I thought it could stand to be more yellow.


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think it would thaw. I order from them and they package really well.


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, LAO80. I remember before you said you get your milk through them and it's cheaper than through the store. It's 8 a gallon plus shipping. I got a quote today for 24 dollars just for shipping on 4 gallons. Is that about what you pay? That's so pricey!


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

There is a farm in Ft. Worth that we can get raw goat's at and I think it is 4something a quart! and you have to go get it.....


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

I pay $19 for shipping on four gallons. If I were to order 2 gallons the price plus shipping would only save me about $2 over Whole Foods. The price plus shipping on four gallons I save almost $20. At whole foods it's $17 a gallon.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! That's pricey. My mom has a friend that sells her gallons of milk for like $2 each! I personally won't drink it just because it comes from a cow and that grosses me out, but my mom loves it. She works with the lady and she just supplies her with so much milk.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Yikes... shipping for me on 3 1/2 gallons would be $42







... I guess I'll just keep buying organic pasturized until I can find an affordable source....







:


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lao80*
I pay $19 for shipping on four gallons. If I were to order 2 gallons the price plus shipping would only save me about $2 over Whole Foods. The price plus shipping on four gallons I save almost $20. At whole foods it's $17 a gallon.

Can you get raw milk from Whole Foods?

I read a bit from the link provided and find it very interesting. As a mainstreamer, it was always my understanding that raw milk wasnt "safe" and that someone could get "ill" from drinking raw milk!

My grandmother used to tell me how she drank raw milk from the cows on the farm she grew up on in upstate NY. She said it was really yummy, and the cream at the top was just the best.

I am all excited, so please bear with me....my youngest likes milk but is cingested and my husband snores like all get out when he drinks it....but they love it......would this be a good alternative for them?


----------



## BowenTherapist (Apr 25, 2002)

don't know if this is of interest to you...
it is from http://realmilk.com/where2.html
Minnesota

Faribault: Faribault Dairy Company, Inc., 222 NE 3rd St, Faribault, MN 55021, Phone: (507)334-5260, Fax: (507)332-9011, email: [email protected] . http://www.amablu.com. Creamy, clean-tasting cows' milk blue cheese, carefully aged in the historic St. Peter sandstone cheese caves. **Note: We do not sell raw milk.
Granada: Eden's Secret, Jon & Rebecca Frank, 132 255th Ave., Granada, MN 56039
(507) 773-4545, Email: [email protected] . Raw Nubian goat milk can be picked up at the farm. Cheese, paneer, and other products to follow as production increases. Call before coming. Also have Free-Range Eggs.
Nerstrand: Shepherd's Way Farm, Steven Read and Jodi Ohlsen Read, (507)663-9040. Their Friesago sheep's-milk cheese is mild tasting, slightly nutty, and the pale gold color of new mown hay.
Scandiaoplar Hill Dairy Goat Farm, (651) 433-2684, email: [email protected] , http://www.poplarhillfarm.com. Fresh goat milk and goat milk cheese. Please call before coming. We also have Alpine, Nubian, Saanen, and Toggenburg dairy goat does and bucks for sale.


----------

